# VASECTOMY REVERSAL REDO



## marvinjordan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello my OH had VR 13mths ago which was a failure, no sperm present at 3, 4 5 mth testing.We were told op went fine without problems, although no mention of if any sperm was found during the op.
We have 3 children aged 5,6 and 11, My OH had his vasectomy 5 yrs ago after our last child arrived 7 weeks early due to placenta previa which meant i was in hospital for 10 weeks.This was the reason for deciding on a vasectomy, which we later realised was decided far too soon.
We are now looking into a VR re:do later this year.I need to make sure we choose the right hospital to have this done as we were unhappy with the knuffield who performed the VR.Looking for any advice on re:do VR and where to choose to have a re:do done.
Look forward to your replies 
cheers Michelle


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Michelle

My DH has a vasectomy around 13 years ago when he was previously married. He had a vasectomy reversal in August 2010 and while they were doing the procedure, they took a sample and tested it there and then and told us that there was _something_ there but they were not sure whether it was going to be enough.

Because of this, they also carried out a procedure called TESE, I am not sure if you are familiar with this and apologies if my wording is not exact but basically, they take a sample of the testicular wall and they harvest sperm from there. They then freeze it (for us, they froze 8 straws for us to use) and then will use one of the straws to test whether the sperm will survive the freezing and thawing process which ours did. So, we started ICSI on 1st Feb 2011 and will be using the frozen sperm.

Might be something worth considering if it has not already been mentioned to you. I am not sure where you are located, but we are in Wakefield and are travelling to Manchester for our treatments. We went to see a consultant called Mr Steve Payne at Bridgewater Hospital, Manchester and it was the best decision we made after seeing so many. The consultant that we went to see in Leeds actually recommended Mr Payne to us and said he would be the best for our situation!

Hope some of this helps! And good luck with whatever you decide to do! Lisa x

P.S. The consultant told my husband that the pain he was in after the procedure was because of the reversal and not the TESE, apparantly the op for the TESE is quite straight forward even though it sounds painful and the discomfort will be a lot less than after a reversal if TESE is the only thing done! Thats what our consultant told us anyway!


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ya 

My huband had a reversal in March last year, we have been very lucky and I am currently 7 weeks pregnant

Our surgeon was amazing he is very passionate about reversals and he specialises in re-dos so it might be worth a look?

His name is Mike Henley. If you google Mike Henley vasectomy reversals you'll find his site, there's loads of information on there. He is based at Derby City hospital as well as The Nuffield at Derby.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## marvinjordan (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the useful information, congratulations Lisa on pregnancy, lovely to hear success stories.
I will google Mike Henley, may i ask when your hubby had his vasectomy done.

Thanks for the reply Lisa, when my hubby had is VR they never took any sample.I have heard of the TESE, when we arrange for a re:do i want to make sure my OH has this procedure done so we can freeze it incase the re:do fails and we decide to try ICSI.Pls keep me updated on your progress with ICSI, pls could you let me know how much the ICSI costs so i know how much we would be looking to pay if the VR fails.
thanks
Michelle


----------

